# Games you play with your cockapoo



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi i just wondered what kinds of game you play with your dogs and what they love best ,just to give me a few ideas 

thankyou lynda


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

We play a modified version of fetch. She won't come back unless we have another toy to tease her with. So, we throw the rope/ball/piggie(stuffed animal) and hold one of the others while she goes to get it. 

My husband also loves to sit on the floor with her and have her chase the rope while he pulls it just in front of her all around his body. She LOVES to chase it.

We also play 'chase bella'. She LOVES to be chased, so we tease her and pretend like we're going to get her...of course there's no way that we could get her, even if we were really trying.

I think that's all...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Monopoly :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! Bella and Lady are the same! those are the same games we play with Lady and she loves them all.


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

We play a game we saw on TV, we place 3 plastic cups on the floor and we hide a treat under one of them. Everytime Rio finds the treat we hide another one. This keeps him entertained for ages.
Natalie


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Football. I kick ball and Rupert chases. Doesn't bring back but waits for me to catch up and kick again. (Wish I'd got a girl dog then we could have played painting our nails etc...)
His favourite game is tug o'war - preferably hanging onto Alfie's tail. Aaagh!


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Dexie loves chasing and fetching things. Only problem is she's not too keen to drop them when she brings them back! Running away with socks is a great game as well.

Oscar loves everything Dexie does  He loves his big sis!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yup, socks, knickers, shoes, anything he can get his little paws on! He runs half way down the garden and waits in a play bow. One of the kids usually goes charging after him..fun fun fun as they can never catch him. 

Clare
x


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL...yes, Bella likes the sock game too, but it's only a game to her, not us! If someone recorded us chasing...blocking doorways...yelling...when she had a sock/underwear...they'd think we were insane!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i'm glad i'm not the only person who plays with their cockapoo by chading them!!! When i'm out walking Betty i love running up behind her and watching her scamper off!! her fave game is chasing a tennis ball, she would do that for hours!!!!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

i too play the game with plastic cups, we put them all around the room and she has to find them and tip them up for a treat. also just an old fav tug of war! lol


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter loves hide and seek- we play it in the house and one of us hides somewhere with a treat and the other one helps him find them. He loves sniffing behind all the curtains, exploring every room and following their scent. He gets so excited when he finds them! It's great game to play to burn up some energy if it's raining hard outside.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Love the idea of hiding treats under cups and the hide and seek game. Will give them a go. Not to sure about chase the underwear game, think I'll pass on that one 

Millie loves to play with me on the floor, if I lie down she goes straight for my curly hair! I end up looking like a witch  Its not a game we play very often !


----------



## Dominix (May 4, 2011)

my dog lily loves to play fetch. although she doesn't really understand that in order for me to throw it she has to give it to me, but we're getting there.  I just throw a tennis ball (the squeaky kind) and she immediately runs for it. Sometimes if we don't have a ball, she likes to fetch with an empty plastic water bottle. 

I also play tug of war with my dog using a rope we got at the pet shop. She kinda gets a little aggressive sometimes, and when she does it's time to stop.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh Dominix, please post more pics of Lily, she's my kinda pup


----------

